# How to animate wifi icons



## HARCRACK (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi im new here i just wanted to know whats the xml file that animates wifi icons when:

stats_sys_wifi_signal_1
stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_fully
stat_sys_wifi_in
stat_sys_wifi_out

i want to know where i can find this kind of animation in the source code here

http://grepcode.com/snapshot/repository.grepcode.com/java/ext/com.google.android/android/4.1.2_r1/


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If its in the xmls look in:
1)framework/base/core/red/res/anim/
2)framework/base/packages/systemUI/res/anim

Or and more likely its the systemUI java. Look in the status bar classes youll see it.


----------

